# Screen saver - how to stop it?



## zebra (Nov 26, 2014)

I have POWER SAVER turned OFF.
Unwanted SCREEN SAVER comes on after some 4 hours of watching without switching channels.
This is very disruptive. As it is implemented it acts as DEAD MAN switch? 
I have a disabled person watching the TV and there is no way that the remote button will be pressed.
On the other hand if remote does not work - there is no way to watch the thing without physically getting to the receiver - and that is not possible.
Anyway - why DirecTV does such stupid things. 
Screen savers were good in previous century on electron beam tubes - what good does it on LED screens?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

A sizeable portion of DIRECTV customers still use cathode ray tube TVs and or plasma TVs. Hence the need for the pesky screen saver.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

... however, it wouldn't be that hard to give the user an option of whether to utilize a screen saver or not. Hell, even M$ Window$ does that.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

This is a bug that shows up every now and then. It is not supposed to happen. The screen saver is only supposed to kick in when you leave something paused for longer than like 5-10 minutes, or when you are on the music channels or part time channels that go to the DirecTV logo screen after their programming ends.

The screen saver is never supposed to kick in while watching live TV or recordings.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

We have been asking for an option to turn off the screen saver since day one, and it has fallen on deaf ears.

As for it coming on randomly, that has been happening more frequently on my HR20s lately. Of course, just like the dumping of the live buffer for no reason issue that has been around for years (on the HR20 at least), I am sure DirecTV will say it is a "feature" like they did with the buffer dump.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

There are plenty of remotes for people with disabilities that can be programmed for DirecTV or any other device. Now if a person is so disabled that they cannot use such a device, then is it really wise to leave them unattended for 4 hours in the first place?


----------

